# CTF Holland



## Tomwptp (18. November 2012)

Hallo
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den CTF's in Holland?
http://www.mountainbike.nl/ned/
Einige Läufe sind ja auch gut aus dem Ruhrgebiet zu erreichen.

Danke und Grüsse Thomas


----------



## M::::: (19. November 2012)

Im Prinzip ist es genau wie bei unseren CTF s.
Nur das die Holländer eine CTF deutlich sportlicher interpretieren.

Die Strecken direkt hinter der Bocholter Grenze sind flach, die bei Arnhem, Braamt und Niverdal kommen schon mal auf knapp 4 stellige HM Zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (25. Dezember 2012)

Sonntag,den 30.12 ist es wieder soweit,dann können wir Grenzländer wieder durch die Kneipe von Reijring in Zwillbrock biken.
 Dann gibt es wieder eine lekkere warme Suppe.
 Aber vorher müssen wir von Marvelde -Groenlo -Venngebiet rund um Zwillbrock noch ein paar km abstrampeln.
 Die Tourtocht ist für uns immer ein schöner Ausklang für Jahres Ende


----------



## Blut Svente (25. Dezember 2012)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Sonntag,den 30.12 ist es wieder soweit,dann können wir Grenzländer wieder durch die Kneipe von Reijring in Zwillbrock biken.
> Dann gibt es wieder eine lekkere warme Suppe.
> Aber vorher müssen wir von Marvelde -Groenlo -Venngebiet rund um Zwillbrock noch ein paar km abstrampeln.
> Die Tourtocht ist für uns immer ein schöner Ausklang für Jahres Ende



wo in etwa liegt das denn?  LINK?


----------



## Blut Svente (25. Dezember 2012)

UI UI UI der link war so groß das ich ihn erst nicht gesehen hab


----------



## pollux8 (25. Dezember 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> UI UI UI der link war so groß das ich ihn erst nicht gesehen hab



Groenlo liegt direkt an der deutschen Grenze zwischen Enschede und Winterswijk.

http://www.rtcg.nl/

http://www.ntfu.nl/Kalender/Kalender.aspx


----------



## Tomwptp (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Das Wetter ist nicht so der Brüller, aber ich werde wohl teilnehmen. Vielleicht kann ich noch einen Kollegen aus Ramsdorf mitschleppen.
Voranmeldung ist nicht möglich/nötig wenn ich richtig gelesen habe?

Edit: Kann man die Strecke halbwegs mit einer Starrgabel fahren? Hab keine Lust zum umbauen und auf dem Fully sind noch Spikereifen drauf.


----------



## Oll1 (27. Dezember 2012)

...


----------



## M::::: (27. Dezember 2012)

Also Rennen im deutschen Sinne natürlich nicht, aber es wird schon deutlich sportlicher gefahren als bei uns auf den Ctfs .
Ich bin die Strecke vor ~ 3 Jahren das letzte Mal gefahren und außer der Kneipendurchfahrt ist mir da spontan keine Streckenbeschaffenheit präsent. I.d.R. sind die Ctf s in der Ecke schon Richtung Feldwege mit ein paar Singletrails.
Der pollux weiß da bestimmt noch Konkreteres.

@ tomwptp
Starrgabel ist kein Problem.


----------



## Oll1 (28. Dezember 2012)

...


----------



## M::::: (28. Dezember 2012)

Das hat mit Anstiegen nichts zu tun. In Holland gibt's die TourenfahrermitRucksackGenussfraktion quasi gar nicht auf den Ctf s.
Wenn klassische Ctf/ Rtf Kollegen mit nach NL kommen sind sie darüber immer sehr irritiert.
Für Steigungen musst Du dann die Ctf s hinter Gronau und Kleve ins Visier nehmen.

Wetter geht doch. Mal abgesehen vom Wind 
Ich werd wohl fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duffy71 (29. Dezember 2012)

Tach zusammen, hier bei uns in Kleve an der Grenze sind die ´guten´ CTF´s in den Niederlanden jetzt leider durch Bei Interesse sollte man auf jeden Fall nach Braamt (Anfang Oktober), Plasmoelen (Ende Oktober) und Malden (Anfang Dezember) ausschau halten. Das lohnt sich m.M.n. auf jeden Fall Die Strecken sind sehr abwechselungsreich und Höhenmeter gibt es auch genügend. Dazu kommt noch ein recht hohes Tempo, da die meisten Holländer eine CTF fast wie ein Rennen fahren. Nur das frühe aufstehen nervt etwas.
Gruß Frank


----------



## pollux8 (29. Dezember 2012)

Duffy71 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, hier bei uns in Kleve an der Grenze sind die ´guten´ CTF´s in den Niederlanden jetzt leider durch Bei Interesse sollte man auf jeden Fall nach Braamt (Anfang Oktober), Plasmoelen (Ende Oktober) und Malden (Anfang Dezember) ausschau halten. Das lohnt sich m.M.n. auf jeden Fall Die Strecken sind sehr abwechselungsreich und Höhenmeter gibt es auch genügend. Dazu kommt noch ein recht hohes Tempo, da die meisten Holländer eine CTF fast wie ein Rennen fahren. Nur das frühe aufstehen nervt etwas.
> Gruß Frank



@ Duffy.Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal die Maldener Tourtocht mit gemacht. Da hattet Ihr Euch noch zusammen getan mit den Maldener Verein.
Es gab eine Pause im klevener Vereins Lokal.Unter den 1800 teilnehmer war die Anzahl Klevener gleich null.Zumal die Tour duch deutsche Gebiet fast nur durch Forstwege führte.Da war nur der Single Track  der vom Fehrnsehturm runter führte.Vielleicht hat sich nach all der Zeit etwas getan in der Klevener MTB Scene.

Ok,die Tour morgen in Mavelde wird nicht etwas für verwöhnte Singletracks liebhaber sein.Wiesen, Rote Wege und Kanäle und ein paar Baumwurzeln hat man als Untergrund.


----------



## Duffy71 (29. Dezember 2012)

@pollux8: Die CTF in Malden geht mittlerweile nicht mehr über deutsches Gebiet (nur noch die in Plasmoelen). Der Singeltrail Anteil ist aber relativ hoch. Bei uns in Kleve gibt es auch keine richtige MTB-Szene. Der Donsbrüggener Verein fährt nur im Winter MTB und die Aktivitäten des MTB-Kleve sind auch recht überschaubar (O.K., die bekommen jetzt ein eigenes Stück Wald zum Downhillen und Freeriden). Es gibt noch einen Fahrradladen der jeden Samstag Touren anbietet, aber das war es dann auch schon. Ansonsten fährt hier jeder für sich oder in kleinen privaten Gruppen. Und wer den Klever noch nicht kennt: Der zahlt halt nicht für eine Tour die er jeden Tag umsonst fahren kann
Gruß Frank


----------



## Tomwptp (29. Dezember 2012)

Das das kein Eifelmarathon wird war schon klar. Aber für den Jahresabschluss sollte es reichen.
Außerdem interessiert mich die Kneipendurchfahrt.


----------



## pollux8 (30. Dezember 2012)

Es war mal wieder ein gelungender Abschluß zum Jahresende.

Pünklich um 7 uhr bescherte uns der Wettergott eine Ladung Wasser,sodass wir mit all den schlamigen kurven noch mehr Spaß haben sollten. Rund 800 Teilnehmer mit einem hohen Frauenanteil machten sich auf den Weg.Erst hatten wir schön Gegenwind Richtung Groenlo,aber ab de Schans(Motorcrossgebiet) hatten wir kräftigen Rückenwind bis zur der Kneipen durchfahrt in Zwillbrock.
Ab jetzt war nur noch Gegenwind angesagt.Das kostete Kraft,die ich nicht mehr hatte.3:10 STD hatte ich für die 50km gebraucht.Mehr war nicht drin.


----------



## Tomwptp (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Bei mir waren es 3:15h für die 50er Runde und bin fertig.
Spaßig war die Sonderrunde "extrem"   erwartet wurde ein Anspruch an die Fahrtechnik - was folgte war mehr ein Wurf in die Schlammgrube. Die zweite habe ich mir dann geklemmt und bin die "Licht" Route gefahren.

Ich habe die Highlights mal zusammengefasst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst68 (7. Januar 2013)

Ich hab das heute erst gelesen. War wirklich ein schöner Jahresabschluß. Das mit dem Wurf in die Schlammgrube kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich bin da im Stehen mit dem Oberschenkel auf ne Wurzel gefallen. Hat einen schönen blauen Fleck (jetzt grün-gelblich) gegeben. Diese Art von zähen Schlamm gibts bei uns nicht. Irgendwie mit Sand durchmengt. 

Im Februar ist die Stadtwaldtocht in Winterswijk. Die sind wir letztes Jahr im Mai oder Juni gefahren. Die werden ich mal anpeilen.


----------

